# temporal lobe epilepsy



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Juat wonder if people has made tests in order tu rule out temporal lobe epilepsy.

Thanks!

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

i actually have normal epilepsy well when i was yougn they thought i had it but could never diagnose properly, but i didnt have symptoms on dr and dp until i tryed drugs so do you think it was the drugs but it went away and now im feelign sick again do you think i could have TLE?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Hallo,

My shrink thougt I had this kind of epilepsy. I went on his request to a neurologist. But they wouldn't test me because their could not be enough evidence for temporal lobe epilepsy. Right now I am cured from dp/dr but theirs are moment wenn it returns. I do believe that there are medical indication for my dp/dr but by keeping my mind clear from anything and any problems I can keep my self from getting ill again. I don't believe having temporal lobe epilepsy because I don't fit the discription of someone who had this decease. At least I don't want to fit this discription, I hope...

regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

same here - my shrink told me it?s possibly the temporal lobe epilepsy and sent me to the neurologist. They performed EEG on me, but haven?t found anything (actually, they did find some stuff, but not a t.l.e. supposedly). Śo, I?ve been sent to the magnetical resonance now.

Take care.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

jen,

i've been diagnosed with TLE too. to be honest, the diagnosis was relieving in a weird way - at least now you know which part of your brain you need to medicate, and it could totally clear up your DP/DR.

have you been prescribed any meds? i'm currently taking lamictal, about 75 mg a day. the process is SLOW, and i think it gets worse before it gets better.

that said-- it is enormously liberating to be able to give objective reality to the hidden illness you've been suffering for so long. for those of us with TLE (did you know dostoyevsky was one of them?) there are medications out there targeted specifically for our needs, and with so few side effects... such a blessing, as long you are working with doctors you can trust.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

woops, i totally just assumed you were diagnosed with TLE and you didnt say so in your post. but if you have any questions or concerns about it, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Goddam,

this is so strange. I was just scrollin down the articles and saw this one. My doctor just called me today to tell me that there might be an underlying seizure disorder that could be causing this. he said i needed an EEG and said it was only a slight possibility but that it could very well be the case. I was on wellbutrin and my DP got worse since ive been on it, while my depression improved, thats how he made the correlation.

Im just really confused by all of this. In my mind i just dont see how it could be just a seizure disorder in which i take a med and it clears up like that. i have been living with it for 7 years, and just like that??! no way.

i feel like my brain is broken, like stuck playing the same track over and over again, ocd like.

if you have any feedback please give.
thanks,
eros


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

i read an interesting article on epilepsy yesterday and it transpires thare are similarities between it and dp/dr.
an epileptic will experience an aura before a fit,a sence of deja vu,familiarity,apprehension,unreality.it isnt as troubling as the dp/dr suffered by people with comorbid psychiatric disorders.
the one massive psychological similarity between epileptics and dp/dr sufferers is the anticipatory angst felt while fearing another fit,and not knowing when or where it will happen.
in terms of the neurological similarities between the two,im sure some but not all dp/dr sufferers have convulsive tendencies in their temporal lobes,albiet not as severe as a full on seizure.

what i have learned and deduced from this,as a lay man and not as a doctor,is anticipatory angst seems to be the principal problem,not the actual neurological condition.this fear,once out of control can hold anyone to randsom,epileptic,psychiatric or otherwise.


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I went the works with the TLE. First a quick 20 min EEG, apparently that showed some stuff up. Then I went for a 6 hour EEG - nothing. Then I had a 4 day amulatory EEG and it showed nothing. My second Neuro went over my inital short EEG and then discredited it all. Talk about a roller coaster ride!

I am still very suspect of the whole thing. No one can tell me why I am the way I am. I just dont believe it is anxiety based. I know I do have anxiety problems, but only due to these attacks I get.

Everyone has told me that they dont understand why I want to have TLE. Its not that I want it, I just want a answer. Apparently there is something wrong with this, and I should just give up.

Oh well!!

Bedge xx


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

I know the feeling/experience.

I've had an EEG that apparently showed "epileptiform features". My psychiatrist referred me to a neurologist. He appears to be dismissive of the idea that I may have epilepsy but is going to give me a 24-hour EEG (?).

There are some drugs like Lamotrigine that are suitable for both DP and epilepsy that my psychiatrist will try me on. But if I'm not diagnosed with some kind of low level epilepsy are there other epileptic medications out there that may help but which my lack of an epileptic diagnosis will not be tried :?:

A few possibilities have opened up anyway, and in the context of medical articles like this that link DP and epilepsy
http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/c ... 141?ck=nck
I may contact the Institute of Psychiatry in London by letter again, to see if they can shed any light on the situation.

I have had this continuously for 16 years and have been unable to engage in full time work. One of the main reasons that the neurologist was reluctant to diagnose epilepsy seemed to be because of the DP/DR's non-episodic/continuous character; although for five years before it was episodic.


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

I went through an EEG to check for TLE a long time ago, there were rare sharp waves in the temporal lobe, but not enough for them to name it epilepsy. Not quite normal, but not abnormal enough for a diagnosis. Fast forward to a few months ago and I was just diagnosed with lyme disease. My doc said that lyme will affect that part of the brain sometimes. Just a possibility...

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14103



> CNS Laboratory Tests for Lyme Disease
> 
> The results of laboratory testing among patients with neurologic Lyme disease vary depending on the stage of the illness. In very early CNS involvement (meningismus) or late-stage infection (encephalopathy), the CSF may appear normal (1Cool. When clinical signs of meningitis or encephalitis are present, a spinal tap may reveal a mononuclear pleocytosis, mildly increased protein, and, in some cases, an elevated IgG index or oligoclonal immunoglobulins. Intrathecal anti- B. burgdorferi antibody production is present in 70%-90% of patients with Lyme meningitis (1Cool. Magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) studies may demonstrate punctate white matter lesions of T 2 weighted images, similar to those seen in demyelinating disorders, such as multiple sclerosis. *EEG studies may show diffuse slowing or epileptic discharges, but this is uncommon.*


In my case it did show some unusual discharges.
-k


----------



## Seanathan (Aug 1, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, how'd you get diagnosed for Lyme?


----------

